# FS: XP3/50W Heater & Light Housing



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

So Since I sold my big 8 footer, I have a bunch of stuff that I don't need. I am in no rush to sell, so I'm set on the prices I have listed. P/U in Pitt Meadows Only. Some of the stuff will be free

Here's what I got.

1x Elite 50W Heaters*$5*
1x 30Inch Light Only the Housing (needs new bulb)*$5*
1x XP3 with Sponges & Media *$100*


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

What are the dimensions of the 30g. What condition it in.


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

pmed yeah ben


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

driftwood gone.
air pump gone.


----------



## catgoldfish (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi Ben:

Your PM box is full. Does the AC70 come with the intake stem (U shaped piece) and the extension piece? Let me know. If you do I will take it along with the AC30. Thanks.

Rod


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

yes & yes it does..

thanks for letting me know about my inbox


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

5 Gallon tall pending to Cowis...


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

stuff still available!..


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

aquaclear filters have been sold. other equipment & tanks still available.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

will trade XP3 for a unique monster, but he must get along with my Aro.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

30G has been sold. added new tank


----------



## catgoldfish (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey Ben....save me this light please 1x 48Inch Light Only the Housing (needs new bulbs)$5.......

Thanks
Rod


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

will do Rod! 48inch light pending


----------



## Mamagem (Mar 17, 2012)

sending pm


----------



## shelby67 (Jun 19, 2011)

If cowis doesn't take the 5 tall we will!


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

XP3 Still here.. suprised someone hasn't taken this filter yet. Willing to trade for nice XL fish for my 200G.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

cube tank pending to Cowis..


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

at the rate your going Peter may end up buying it all eh lol


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

you never know John..lol, hes bringing one of those tilaps over tonight to ease aggression in my tank. My Arowana just hates this Pbass.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Am I missing out on a journal? A little bird, errrr should I say big bird told me you were getting another 200 gal We need some pix and vids of the new set up!


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh Man! I was trying to avoid this, but I knew it was coming. I actually should have 2 Journals up, but I guess I've been slacking. Well with Peter coming over tonight, he will be taking photos for me. So that's a start.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

lol sounds great! You can only hide it so long! Mr. Know it all , knows it all .....oh wait now your the only Mr KIA lol Anyway look forwad to seeing some pix! Sorry to get off topic lol
BUMP for a great deal on an XP3!


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

cube tank sold!


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

XP3 has been sold! Thanks GreenGanja!


----------

